# Anyone use Pitbulls for any type of hunting?



## Walpy (Sep 21, 2008)

I was just curious if anyone out there has pitbulls that they use, i know theyve been used for hog hunting, but how about for birdies and deer?


----------



## 1ludman (Jun 26, 2012)

Didn't know they made it legal to hunt deer with dogs!


----------



## Walpy (Sep 21, 2008)

well for the deer part i meant tracking them.. Was just curious, my pit goes and hunts on his own (woodchucks) but ive wanted to take him to track a deer one of these days, (find it first then see if he can) lol. Was just curious to see if other pitbull owners are outdoorsmen like myself, rather than the people that use them to fight.... :rant:


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

i have heard guys down south use pits for hunting wild pigs


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i was in your shoes a few years ago. any dog can flush a rabbit. i took my girl almost every where i went. my ex had a pit/aussy mix that would hunt squirrel like a beast. be careful about getting him on deer. i always wary about my dog taking off on the wrong trail too fast and find and ass with a itchy trigger finger at the other end.


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

I see a guy at a spot I sometimes go to who uses a pit mix for grouse and woodcock. Seems to be very well trained and somewhat successfull.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

If you can train him to stay close and work in front of you and he wants to find game than he basically is just as good as most bird dogs. i believe you could make any dog a hunting dog by taking him out in field and letting their instinct to find game take over. The time spent out in field with your pet is priceless.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

68w said:


> i was in your shoes a few years ago. any dog can flush a rabbit. i took my girl almost every where i went. my ex had a pit/aussy mix that would hunt squirrel like a beast. be careful about getting him on deer. i always wary about my dog taking off on the wrong trail too fast and find and ass with a itchy trigger finger at the other end.


Lol.. are you serious about that? A dog will run a deer until its dead. No questions. SSS.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

A well trained dog will do what you want. period.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

mi duckdown said:


> A well trained dog will do what you want. period.


I agree, but a dog bred for a distinct purpose is still far superior than trying to shoehorn a breed into something it wasn't bred to do.


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

Walpy, I am a firm believer in the fact that all dogs hunt. I have a doberman and an english spaniel. They both love to hunt and do very well together. In fact they compliment eachothers shortcomings. 

I personally do not belive in using a dog as a hunting tool. Rather a hunting partner. So to the guys that belive you must have a bird dog, rabbit dog, or (enter specialty here) dog. Have not had the pleasure of hunting with a friend that is just as comfortable on your lap as in the field. 

Now that I am off my soap box, in short take your pit out and be patient. The more time in the field the better both of you will be in the long run.


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

anotherbadname said:


> So to the guys that belive you must have a bird dog, rabbit dog, or (enter specialty here) dog. Have not had the pleasure of hunting with a friend that is just as comfortable on your lap as in the field.


You have obviously never had a bird dog. Mine sits on my lap on the couch, rides in the front seat and sleeps on my bed.

I hunt with my buddy and he is good at it.


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

Flash01 said:


> You have obviously never had a bird dog. Mine sits on my lap on the couch, rides in the front seat and sleeps on my bed.
> 
> I hunt with my buddy and he is good at it.


 
Flash, in regards to your statement, my post states, I have an english spaniel (bird dog) and a doberman. Secondly, you appeared to have misunderstood my point. The start of this thread was in question to hunting with a breed that is not "designed" to hunt birds. I am not attacking the owners of certain breeds of dogs. Rather the people who believe the sole purpose of the dog is to hunt, and there for if you do not have a breed specific to hunt your game of choice you have a lesser hunting partner. 

I applaude those that have very well trained and well loved dogs, be it for hunting purposes or not. 

On a side note, I plan to copy and repost the quote in your tag line


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

anotherbadname said:


> Flash, in regards to your statement, my post states, I have an english spaniel (bird dog) and a doberman. Secondly, you appeared to have misunderstood my point. The start of this thread was in question to hunting with a breed that is not "designed" to hunt birds. I am not attacking the owners of certain breeds of dogs. Rather the people who believe the sole purpose of the dog is to hunt, and there for if you do not have a breed specific to hunt your game of choice you have a lesser hunting partner.
> 
> I applaude those that have very well trained and well loved dogs, be it for hunting purposes or not.
> 
> On a side note, I plan to copy and repost the quote in your tag line


Thank you for the calm explanation. I clearly did misunderstood your point. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Flash01 said:


> You have obviously never had a bird dog. Mine sits on my lap on the couch, rides in the front seat and sleeps on my bed.
> 
> I hunt with my buddy and he is good at it.


I second that my bird dogs make awesome lap, bed, couch, truck seat dogs as well as bird finders.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

skidoojc said:


> I second that my bird dogs make awesome lap, bed, couch, truck seat dogs as well as bird finders.


I second that as well...my GSP is a family dog first, lives in house, sleeps at the foot of the bed, snuggles constantly with my wife and is a pleasure with family, friends and especially kids. She is my buddy and friend, and I wouldn't trade that for anything.

Now having said that, I'll put her up against any breed not bred for hunting and watch her find and point birds 2 to 1 easily.

I've hunted over well trained non-breed hunting dogs, and they performed well but lack some of the instincts and traits that come with hunting dogs bred for the sport. There is a reason that these dogs have been bred this way over 100's of years, they perform well for a reason.


----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

I may not hunt people often, but when I do I sip XX beer and use Pitbulls.


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

HEY!!!!!! I almost resemble that remark:lol::lol:--RLM


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

I heard of someone that used his well trained pit for rabbit hunting. Did well one afternoon, on the way back to the truck though the dog scared up a small doe. It had the deer by the neck & down quick. The guy yelled, "NO leave it." The dog released the doe, who took off looking startled. The pit stayed put & watched it leave. 

Don't know if he still rabbit hunts w/ the pit but, I was impressed that it let it go on command.


----------

